# Now I know why people buy new blades



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
Haven't posted in awhile. I only post when I'm a creek without a paddle. I got the blades off my JD Sabre '01. I tried to sharpen them myself, I think they are duller now than when I started. I have a bench grinder. 
Anyway, I was going to buy a new blades and I would like to get mulching blades. What kind of blades? Where? Does it have to be JD or can be something else?

THanks from the creek, paddleless.


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Go to a tractor supply or true value and get the ones that look like they have cooling fins on them, or blades that look like theyll move alot of air, but the ones that have like three slats work the best


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

You can also look at closing your discharge off. This will trap the leaves that are normal blown out and shred them. Some JD mowers have a discharge mulching plug that closes the discharge off, but I think you will have to buy it as an option.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Best know of the mulching blades is Gator Blades. Check with any dealer for availability. Good qlty and were cheaper than OEM blades, even through the dealer where I bought the GT.


----------



## Marcintosh (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking at a set of these 
http://tinyurl.com/836qekt

It's a bit pricey to get in the game but like many other things, once in, it's $5 a blade so there's that to consider. On any given week it's a toss up around here if there's more grass than rocks so the cheaper the better. 
In disclosure fairness, my lawn isn't a golf course so, there's that to consider.
I also think that it might be easier on the decks spindles too.

If you take a moment to view the video it looks to me like the mulching in nearly complete so that's a bonus as well. As far as that's concerned, I'm positive it's something to do with the four blades instead of just two. When Gravely guys run the two blade set up (four cutting edges) it looks the same way.

Just saying . . .


:scotland:


----------

